# Hilfe bei BIRT reporting



## miwi100 (16. April 2011)

Hallo Forum,

ich bin neu hier. Erstmal ein herzliches Hallo.
Ich hoffe hier kennt sich jemand mit BIRT aus.
Ich bin dabei ein Report mit BIRT zu erstellen. Das ganze ist auch schon relativ fertig und war auch für mich, der relativ rudimentäre Informatikkentnisse hat kein Problem.
Doch nun habe ich ein Fall, den ich irgendewie nicht alleine Lösen kann.

Ich möchte aus einem Data Set "Planzahlen" auslesen. Diese Planzahlen möchte ich dann mit den jeweiligen berechneten Werten in den Table vergleichen und je nach dem Highlighten.
Mein Problem: Wie kann ich das Data Set mit den Werten (die verschiedenen Planzahlen) in anderen Tables verfügbar machen? 
Ich habe schon versucht alle Tables in das Planzahlen Table einzubinden und dann mit row._outer["Kennzahl"] drauf zuzugreifen. Leider bekomme ich hier immer nur die selbe Planzahl:
if (row._outer["Bezeichnung"] == '1.3.4'){
(row._outer["Kennzahl"])
}

Scheinbar geht das so mit meiner if Struktur nicht, da nicht das gesamte Data Set verfügbar ist...?
Gibt es irgend eine möglichkeit dieses Data Set in eine Variable zu Packen und dann überall im Report auszulesen?
Oder vielleicht noch einfacher...

Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich mein. Für eure Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Beste Grüße

Michael


----------



## cosmit (30. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ja eine solche Möglichkeit gibt es. 
Die erste ist in dem entsprechenden Event alle Daten in eine globale persistente Variable zu schreiben.
Oder du kannst die kostenlose SAMURAJ BIRT Toolbox der Fa. CoSMIT benutzten. Die bieten einen Data Cache für solche Fälle an.
http://cosmit.de/html/142.html
mfg


----------

